# Hair loss on nose?



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice. 

You may recall I had a foster goat with sarcoptic mites and lice. Well... my herd queen now has a noticeable bald patch on her nose. No scabbing or the nasty stuff that came with the mitey girl but they do have lice. 

My question is - would lice alone cause the bald patch? Is there something else I should worry about (I did read mineral deficiency - they have free choice minerals, salt and soda). She's also black but with a reddish hue which makes me wonder about copper. 

I suspect it's aggravated by hayrackitis but don't want to miss something. 

Also - how long do the mites live in their bedding? I can move them right out of there for a while if need be. I thought I had cleaned up sufficiently but now I'm worried. Also, my younger girl might be starting to have a bare spot too but nothing very obvious (I could be being worried).

I am going to Ivermectin them starting this week as they haven't been dewormed yet but just wanting to cover all bases.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, it's probably the lice. They are itchy. Not sure how long they can live without the host...did you clean out the old bedding and use Sevin to dust it, especially in the corners?


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Di said:


> Yes, it's probably the lice. They are itchy. Not sure how long they can live without the host...did you clean out the old bedding and use Sevin to dust it, especially in the corners?


Thanks Di. I did clean out the bedding but didn't Sevin. Is it controversial? It seems to be but maybe it's the only option? I don't know that I could get all of their loafing areas totally

I see lice on them but possibly more importantly, I just realized the doe with the hairloss also as fishtail. I kept looking at her thinking something wasn't right.

She's rejecting the free choice minerals but not sunflower seeds so I gave her a couple of handsful. I'm contemplating oatmeal with minerals.

I'm going into the vet tomorrow so I'll ask if they have boluses.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

